# Kids today



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Denver student protesters cheered when car struck officer, union official says | Fox News

A car hits four police officers during a protest and the high school kids (who skipped class) cheer and say hit 'em again.

I am starting to get more and more nervous about kids these days. These idiots are our future leaders. The number of "good" kids seems to be shrinking.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Parents gone wild. Most of the last couple of generations have never left the couch. They have been to busy playing "grand theft auto"


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Denver student protesters cheered when car struck officer, union official says | Fox News
> 
> A car hits four police officers during a protest and the high school kids (who skipped class) cheer and say hit 'em again.
> 
> I am starting to get more and more nervous about kids these days. These idiots are our future leaders. The number of "good" kids seems to be shrinking.


Hopefully this is just sensationalism reporting and that actual occurrences -- like this one -- are few and far between. NOTHING gets by the media today because of such widespread social networking, etc., etc. But, I understand your concern, as I wake up some days being a pessimist. Other days, I am an optimist.

On a related topic -- I DO feel that we Americans are slowly becoming sheeple. At least 50% of our population now fall into the liberal camp. These are the uninformed voters. They lack total understanding of things like respect, responsibility, integrity, real history, and our Constitution. THAT is scary -- that there are so many of us like this.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is one reason that I am PREPARED! 

I literally could write a book about idiot kids today and the stark differences in past generations. These useful idiots are a real threat. Granted, they'll be easy to pick off but their sheer numbers helps answer the question that many of our threads ask...How many Rounds do you really need?

Think about it...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Children when left unguided (parents who are too busy to bother parenting) will revert to near animal mentality. Read "Lord of the Flies". In a SHTF event, I will be extremely cautious around kids. One cute little kid will lure you into an ambush and then...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I look at the kids around the neighborhood and there seems to be more disrespectful kids around than respectful ones. I got to know quite a few of them when I let some walk the dogs. After it got to be "I want more money for this" or walking them down to the playground and sitting for twenty minutes or the time the little one wouldn't go with a couple anymore - I quit the dog walking completely. It took days of answering the door and explaining there would be no more dog walking and why. They still complained.

There is a housing section (mainly blacks) that run wild late at night about four blocks from us. The park playground out back is sometimes littered with beer bottles. Some of the trees have been "painted" or bark peeled off.

Yes - we are going to move just as soon as we are not needed here for the one daughter.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Children when left unguided (parents who are too busy to bother parenting) will revert to near animal mentality. Read "Lord of the Flies". In a SHTF event, I will be extremely cautious around kids. One cute little kid will lure you into an ambush and then...


Lesson learned. Shoot the cute kids, first.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Many parents are afraid of there Kids teachers teach them if there parents dicpline them other then time out, then call DSS or one of the other SS like goverment enities and they will go to jail so many well meaning parents have there hands tied been going on for a long time.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Danm said:


> Many parents are afraid of there Kids teachers teach them if there parents dicpline them other then time out, then call DSS or one of the other SS like goverment enities and they will go to jail so many well meaning parents have there hands tied been going on for a long time.


When my girls came home from school years and years ago with that info I offered to dial the number for them and then they could talk to their new foster parents....... it was never brought up again.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor and I got into a pissing match with the "psychologist" at daughter #2's elementary school several years ago about that. Daughter #2 was being accused of being a bully by one of her classmates. She was not. The classmate was following her around and generally being really weird and creepy. Daughter #2 did what we told her to do and gave the kid a thumping. The "psychologist" wanted us to explain why daughter #2 did not just tell the teacher or principal. My response was that we taught her to handle her own problems and that we were VERY proud of her for doing so. At that, I think the "psychologist" was about ready to call Child Protection on me.

Fast forward to now. Daughter #2 is a happy and healthy woman with a great career and a great marriage. I am betting the "psychologist" is still sucking the government tiet.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The kids today: have no morals, have no work ethic, feel entitled and want things given to them on a silver platter, are becoming stupid *especially compared to other countries*, and on and on...

Some are still being raised properly but it is a lost cause. The red blooded American is being outnumbered by sheep. And they will be running America when they grow up.

How long before we see American children featured on those commercials about saving the starving kids in 3rd world countries?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> The kids today: have no morals, have no work ethic, feel entitled and want things given to them on a silver platter, are becoming stupid *especially compared to other countries*, and on and on...
> 
> Some are still being raised properly but it is a lost cause. The red blooded American is being outnumbered by sheep. And they will be running America when they grow up.
> 
> How long before we see American children featured on those commercials about saving the starving kids in 3rd world countries?


God I hope not! Sally Struthers would gain an additional 400 pounds if she did not have to fly off to Africa to make those commercials! :shock:


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Haven't met anyone under the age of 25, that I would trust for quite some time!


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> The kids today: have no morals, have no work ethic, feel entitled and want things given to them on a silver platter, are becoming stupid *especially compared to other countries*, and on and on...
> 
> Some are still being raised properly but it is a lost cause. The red blooded American is being outnumbered by sheep. And they will be running America when they grow up.
> 
> How long before we see American children featured on those commercials about saving the starving kids in 3rd world countries?


but there are comercials for feed the children done here,In Appalacha seen them several times
http://http://abcnews.go.com/2020/children-mountains/story?id=6845926


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Danm said:


> but there are comercials for feed the children done here,In Appalacha seen them several times
> http://http://abcnews.go.com/2020/children-mountains/story?id=6845926


I think I have seen them aired for other parts of the nation as well. But the situation is not as extreme as the commercials I mentioned. It saddens me nonetheless.

BTW your link doesn't work for me, but I know you're correct.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

One of my favorite movie quotes on the subject comes fron Kiono Reeves (sp?) In Parenthood when he said:

"You gotta pass a test to get a drivers licence, but any butreaming ...hole can be a father"
So true. My second fav part of that movie was when the lights went and they pull a 'flashlight' out of a drawer. :-D


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My 16 year old son ( no drivers license) had "stolen" the car for the fifth or sixth time (that we caught him) and did about $500 in damage. My wife bought into the BS about no heavy punishment, ground him, etc. only. Again I went thru the talk about what could happen to the family if he was involved in a real accident and how we could lose the house, savings, etc., eveyrthing we've worked for. He lipped off and I slapped him open handed across the face. He walked to the phone and called the cops. The cop that arrived was a guy I knew because of being a paramedic. He was astounded to listed to what I had done and my son did not embellish the slap. The cop wrote everything down and said it would go the the states attorney in the county seat. The cop then looked at my son and said that if he had been the father, my kid would have needed an ambulance and a new front door.

Two days later I got a call from the chief of police and said the assist. states attorney had a good laugh and even passed the report all the way up to* the* states attorney. They really enjoyed the story and informed that since the kid would 17 real soon, I should call the police if it happens again so they could arrest him and because of this report, I might be able to not have to be financially liable for his actions once he turns 17. Longest 5 months. Needless to say went thru his room and found he had made multiple copies of both sets of car keys. Never did change, just got worse.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

When I was a kid i got beat with hangers and wooden spoons and belts and one time a 1x4 (mey have been more than once.) I deserved it so i never considered it abuse. 

Many years ago i heard a preacher talking about kids and he said something incredibly thought provoking. He said that if you have rules without relationship then you will fail. With children you have to have a relationship first, then rules. I applied that to my own kids, and they never had to be spanked past the age of 5. They turned out better than I did.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Teenagers today seem in no rush to grow up. In the early 60’s and before most young people wanted to make the transition from being a kid to being an adult. Adult clothes, a job, a car, a place to live, etc. Today there are a remarkable number of young people who are still wearing baggy clothes and riding a skateboard around town even in their late 20’s. Money from parents and the social safety net have removed from the culture the widespread desire to grow up.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The biggest problem is that once out the door moral standards do not exist. The presence of God is forbidden. If it feels good do it. Your entitled to...whatever you desire. We have a generation of whores and evil doers. There are exceptions but the lack or gentlemanly and lady like behavior is missing as are basic Christian values.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok a couple things. With the current trend in youth. How would you expect America's military to succeed? How many join as a teenager. That said there are a lot of good teenagers.

And another thing! Where do the teenagers work if Mickey D's hires middle aged people with families? The teenagers that decide to work anyway.


----------

